# Train-Rite remote Launcher question



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

I called Dogs Afield today inquiring abouts these stands and was told they have sold quite a few of these.if anybody uses these i would like to know how you like them and how they compare to the typical wingers.Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

quickfire67 said:


> I called Dogs Afield today inquiring abouts these stands and was told they have sold quite a few of these.if anybody uses these i would like to know how you like them and how they compare to the typical wingers.Thanks


Go over to the product forum and you'll see posts in there about "sur toss", which is the name of the winger. Train Rite is the name of the electronic release that's generally sold with them, unless you get the kick version.

I have them and I LOVE them. I've had zingers and I've trained with a variety of other, more bulky, wingers. Some of the very large wingers, like the training group, give a he!! of a throw, but take a lot of time to set up and a lot of space to carry.

Jerry's sur-toss is an AWESOME winger that breaks down to NOTHING -- the equivalent of carrying about five blind poles in a bag. The entire thing folds down to about 5-6 feet long and about 6-8 inches wide -- about the size of a long gun case. I fit three wingers in my the small storage area on the bumper of my chassis mount. 

They are EXTREMELY safe -- something I haven't always felt about other wingers, except the tangelo -- and they are very easy to operate. They have held up very well to daily work we do here. We don't necessarily use them every day, but we have had zero problems with them outside of an initial pulley problem that Jerry resolved.

I HIGHLY recommend them. You can't beat the quality, price, portability, convenience and ease-of-use, across the board, of these wingers.

I recently told Jerry they're his best kept secret...
-Kristie


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

kristie said:


> quickfire67 said:
> 
> 
> > I called Dogs Afield today inquiring abouts these stands and was told they have sold quite a few of these.if anybody uses these i would like to know how you like them and how they compare to the typical wingers.Thanks
> ...



I agree with everything Kristie said about the shur-toss, but I wonder if the original poster was referring to the train rite retriever trainer stand


----------



## Chad H (Jun 25, 2004)

Jeff,
I believe that is what the poster is asking about. I have two of them and they serve the purpose I bought them for quite well. I use them when I need a quick 3rd or 4th bird, or whipper or something. I like the compact, light-weight, portability of them. They throw a consistant bird and ar very reliable.

On the other hand, I don't like the fact that they throw a bumper MUCH further than a realistic mark at a test (or any hand thrown mark), and you have to use a bumper instead of a duck. One way I have found around the length of throw issue is using the Dokken Launcher duck and putting a Flagman streamer on the neck. Seems to be a better mark to me.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Chad h

I agree the throw can be higher, farther and faster than a mark should be. I remember when I tested the launcher stand for the first time, my dog was looking at the launcher like were did the bumper go, by that time the bumper was 50 feet in the air. 

So what I advise doing is use green loads and only put the bumper on the barrel of the launcher about an inch and a half. As the o ring on the barrel gets older you most likely will have to put the bumper a little farther down the barrel to get the same throw.

Once you get the throw you like you can mark the barrel with a magic marker so you can see how far to put the bumper on the barrel each time. 

Jerry


----------



## Chad H (Jun 25, 2004)

Jerry Roellchen said:


> Chad h
> 
> I agree the throw can be higher, farther and faster than a mark should be. I remember when I tested the launcher stand for the first time, my dog was looking at the launcher like were did the bumper go, by that time the bumper was 50 feet in the air.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jerry, I do use the green loads, but have NOT tried putting the bumper on at the length you suggest. I did try taking the o-ring off all together. It is a better throw, but doesn't make a loud enough pop. I went back to the original configuration. I will try putting the bumper on more shallow this evening.

I have two of your launchers, and they are really a great accesory for me. I generally use a box style launcer and ducks (or a couple of Tangelo Tossers, and your winger triggers from Jerry Day). Your launcher gives me a good wipe out bird, and is also great for pattern blind drills for under the arc blinds etc. It is very compact. Nice product and very reliable, at what seems to me a VERY fair price compared to other available launchers.

Chad


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

Jeff the stand that you posted a pic. of is what I am talking about its on page 19 in dogs afield.thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

oops sorry. my bad. i've never seen the stand...


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I made 2 of my own remote launcher stands that are very simillar to the train-rite units, and used an automotive style hose clamp to "choke up" on the retrieve-r -trainer, work's like a champ  to create true HT/FT stlye marks with green loads! I added some Elsema remote electronics for $100.00 and works great for some quick set-ups.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

That is wrong!!! The gentlemen that made the unit replied to the question. I have used one of his units and they work great but I had to change how far I pushed down the object the same as he described. I've never had to ask Jerry a question but I've heard he is quick to reply -this thread is a good indication- Thank you Jerry for following up the question with good information.
________
wholesale vaporizer


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*train rite*

Hi I have one from lc supply and it works great the one thing we noticed that the dogs have to consintrate more on the mark , the wingers are giving them a referance point espacially in open fields where cover is scares but they do complement each other try one as a bulldog and see the dogs reaction (try not to scare the daylights out of them) you can hide them in small patches of grass without too many problems great for walk up's and they save your wrist also.


----------

